# Weed control for massive wildflower island?



## cyrjm (Apr 6, 2020)

I've got probably 200k wildflower/white dutch clover seed that I'll be spreading in a pretty large "island" in our front yard. I've put down glyph and just tilled it but I'd love to keep the weeds out and allow the flower seeds to flourish. I'm having a hard time finding answers on what pre-emergents I could use if any. Thoughts?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Not sure there is any easy answer here. Putting down pre-emergents will inhibit germination of your wildflowers and clover as well as undesirable weeds.

200k is a lot to hand-pull. The soil you tilled up will have weed seeds in it that will be happy to emerge. The only option I can see is to get a load of well-cooked weed-free compost and make a 2-3 inch top layer of it over the area, then sow your wildflower and clover seeds.


----------



## Erickson89 (May 3, 2020)

I'm looking at putting in a wildflower garden in a 10-12ft x 100ft area in the fall. I've got to kill off everything first but I was going to do some cardboard on the ground for the summer to kill what's there now, till the soil in late summer, water, kill off whatever regrows, rinse and repeat a few more times and then throw down the wildflower seed. That should ideally get whatever is going to try and compete with the wildflower seeds


----------



## cyrjm (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah, I just put down my seed and see a ton of crabgrass coming through. Time to pick by hand! Also, check out Hancock Seed down in FL for your wildflower seeds, amazing selection.


----------



## Jrsimcox (Apr 7, 2021)

You could try solarizing it. Water it, cover in clearish or opaque plastic and weigh down the edges with bricks. Let it sit and bake in the sun for a week or two. Should kill the seeds currently there.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Jrsimcox said:


> You could try solarizing it. Water it, cover in clearish or opaque plastic and weigh down the edges with bricks. Let it sit and bake in the sun for a week or two. Should kill the seeds currently there.


Works for bindweed and green Brier.


----------

